# Rapido 883F



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Anyone on the forum own a Rapido 883F. I have a question about the garage.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It would seem not Alan but maybe the garage wasn't specific to that model. What's the question?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

If I eventually change my beloved 9048DF then it will be for a 883F. 

Is the garage big enough for 2 normal bikes (1 now electric)?

The door is 110 x 87 on one side and smaller on the other. At the moment I use a Thule tow-bar cycle rack but the 883F is slightly longer at 6.99 (6.49) then I want to do away with the rack. I DO NOT WANT TO GO OVER 7M.

Maybe other vans have a similar size door and could get back to me.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Alan I am sure you would get the information if you posted the question on FB "Rapido Owners Group UK".


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

I don't do Facebook but will just ask Highbridge the question.

Alan


----------

